# Alternate / Exotic Turf Colors



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

The only sport I know of that allows artificial turf in shades other than green would be American Football. As far as I can tell, the trend started with Boise State University's Bronco Stadium installing blue turf in 1986. Bronco Stadium is still the most famous case of a stadium without green grass, but others have begun to pop up. Here's a rundown of fields that I've been able to find so far.

*Blue*

Boise State University





































University of New Haven:




















West Hills High School, California











Barrow High School, Alaska




















Lovington High School, New Mexico











*Red*

Eastern Washington University






































Canyon High School, Texas











*What/Why?*

University of Central Arkansas 










Lindenwood University










*Mockups:*

University of Texas-San Antonio (Proposed)











James Madison University (Proposed)











Any others out there? Any other sports?


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

The Alamodome is to go Orange?


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

HoldenV8 said:


> The Alamodome is to go Orange?


Probably not, it's just an online-driven rumor.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

It was cool when Boise did it, then it just got out of hand.

That red is painful.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Now that the red's been "dirtied up" a little bit at EWU, as in the pictures here, I don't mind it. It definitely was pretty glaring at first.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Scba said:


> Now that the red's been "dirtied up" a little bit at EWU, as in the pictures here, I don't mind it. It definitely was pretty glaring at first.


was wondering if this would be the case. I think if they went with the green infill like Cowboys Stadium uses, none of them would look that bad. I think its the uniformness and brightness that makes them look strange.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

only in Americahno:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

That one in New Mexico with the green sidelines looks really odd, why isn't it just all blue? Costs?


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Ins't there a black one somewhere? I don't remember where, but I swear I have seen a picture of a black field.

And yes, I agree. It was cool when Boise did it, but I hope this kind of stops here. It's ok with high schools I guess, but I wouldn't want to see anything like this in one of the big stadiums of America.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Bobby3 said:


> That one in New Mexico with the green sidelines looks really odd, why isn't it just all blue? Costs?


As far as I know, colored turf doesn't cost extra. I dunno.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Barrow's does look cool though.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Bobby3 said:


> Barrow's does look cool though.


Only bit of grass in that town; that's the Arctic Ocean behind it.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> That one in New Mexico with the green sidelines looks really odd, why isn't it just all blue? Costs?


sideline turf, because it recieves less wear and tear, doesn't need to be replaced as often. 

So they probably thought it was a waist of money to replace it


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

This colored field turf gimmick has to stop. hno:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

SJAnfield said:


> This colored field turf gimmick has to stop. hno:


why? because football wasn't intended to be played that way?


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

I found an article saying LSU was supposed to get purple turf for 2010, what happened with this?









And UniWatch did a mock up with Oregon having an alternating Green/Yellow field:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

LSU's was an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

It's a shame that LSU has to number their field every five yards to help their fans count. (kidding...)


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

JMU's turf is fairly new as is, no signs they will go purple (thankfully) seems like just an internet rumor. They do have alternating shades of green though for every 5 yards.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Is Central Arkansas serious, or is this just a grim April Fools Joke?

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/blog/dr_saturday/post/Central-Arkansas-takes-the-colorful-turf-trend-t?urn=ncaaf-wp497


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Please, please, please be a hoax. This might be the one that ruins it for everyone else.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

:lol: 

Plaid...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Bill Pate Stadium in Hidalgo, TX has a dark blue turf


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Some of these fields are pretty ugly.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Colored fields are an abomination.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Archbishop said:


> Colored fields are an abomination.


Would you feel better if they were separated and given their own sprinklers? Racist.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Scba said:


> Would you feel better if they were separated and given their own sprinklers? Racist.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was reading about the bidding process that decided what would be the top soccer league in the US, which was obviously won by MLS, and there was one bidding party called "League One America" which had the bizarre idea to have alternating colors on their fields. Not like green and dark green, I mean like purple, red and blue. This was long before Boise installed the Smurf Turf, I'll try to dig up some proposal pics if I can find them.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Rumors that University of Maryland is going to install something bizarre, possibly a black or turtle-shell field.


----------



## bixa louca (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## KyleinOKC (Feb 19, 2012)

This sh!ts gotta stop.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Hockey (Field Hockey) is experimenting with blue turf and orange ball (instead of green turf and white ball). London 2012 will be the first major event. I personally didn't like the change.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

bixa louca said:


>


hno: It looks awfull.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

...


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

I think solid colored endzones look fantastic and should be almost mandatory, but when the entire field is colored, the endzone does not stand out enough imo


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

A black field would be so hot in September.


----------



## 504souldja (Oct 26, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> A black field would be so hot in September.


Agreed, it would be unbearable


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another eyesore, this time from NAIA Lindenwood University-Belleville in Belleville, Illinois...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another one from Oxford (Michigan) High:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

& more (What the hell is happening?):


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

bixa louca said:


>


They went a more traditional route after all. And it's supposed to have some new cooling technology installed.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Commandant said:


> Another eyesore, this time from NAIA Lindenwood University-Belleville in Belleville, Illinois...


What the...


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, the idea jumped the shark awhile ago, it's descending into the realm of the ridiculous now.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm okay with different colorizations, but the stripes are just plain ugly. That needs to be outlawed.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the Oxford and Central Arkansas ones are ok, but the Eastern and LU ones are eyesores.


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

well, I like the LU one. I LOVE the gray/silver and the red is easy on the eyes. I think they are all pretty alright. I was skeptical about the EWU field, but I've seen it in person, and it's about the nicest thing in that town/on that campus. I was sold. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue turf at Hosei University in Tokyo, Japan:


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

Double Duty said:


> Blue turf at Hosei University in Tokyo, Japan:


allowed by Boise State of course.


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

We forgot to add this one (thanks to JB_1984):


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Boise and Hosei have had a partnership for a few years now, not too surprising.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

West Salem High School in Salem, Oregon, has debuted a black football field. Next time I'm up there (and assuming that I have figured out how to post pictures here by then) I'll take some shots. In the mean time, here is the link from the local paper:

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/art.../308310045/West-Salem-installs-new-black-turf


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Coastal Carolina installing Surf Turf
http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...coastal-carolina-installing-surf-turf-photos/









https://twitter.com/cashionj68/status/584065232378720256


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

That one's not too bad. Sort of looks like classic astro turf.


----------

